
What Happens When a Single Art Project Becomes a Decades-Long Obsession? - mattbierner
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/18/t-magazine/longterm-art-projects.html
======
mattbierner
For examples of labor of love software projects with rather quixotic goals and
long development timelines, GNU Hurd and Project Xanadu come to mind. Other
examples? (Bonus points if it’s a project you were personally involved in)

~~~
jonjacky
"Cyc is the world's longest-lived artificial intelligence project ... Douglas
Lenat began the project in July, 1984" [1]

1\. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyc)

